# Safe Shed



## Airlink (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a question about Safe Sheds. They are concrete 8x10 sheds that are dropped in your yard for weather protection. They say these will go through 230 mph winds. Does anybody have anything like this. with all the weather going on and not having a basement it sounds better then nothing.


----------



## geoffreys7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Funny you should ask. About an hour ago FOX news showed a photo of a young couple holding their two young children in their arms in the remains of their home. The only thing standing anywhere was a saferoom they had made of concrete blocks. It was about the size of a shed, maybe 4' by 8', with a steel door. It was the only thing standing as far as the eye could see! I was very impressed. We don't get tornados up here in New York, at least not big ones, but if I lived in a tornado zone I'd have one. This one was in the middle of their house.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

They work well when properly built. I beleive FEMA form 320 gives all the specs a feller needs ta build tornado shelters. The door be key as it is a weak point.

They can be set next ta the house an sided so it looks just like a addition on the house.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Have you guys seen these things? Tornado Guard™ Storm Shelters


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Interesting ideas, but, I think that the design should move away from "traditional" shapes of straight walls and such and look like something similar to a traditional igloo with a dome'd entrance and dome'd roof. By going with something like that, tornado winds (and the related debris) will be able to bounce off of the shelter and there would be less chance of damage.

From that igloo shaped dome you could build a level (or two) below ground or use it as a gate-keeper to a secondary protected zone.


----------



## Lanew (Jul 11, 2012)

I bought a Safe Shed from SafeShed.com it was affordable and it weighs 24,000 lbs tested and approved, I added the anchors just because, they will answer any question you might have. just one idea.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> Have you guys seen these things? Tornado Guard™ Storm Shelters


IMHO that thing is a death trap. If the plastic air vent doesn't snap off the house debris laying on top of the shelter access door will keep you buried inside.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

*Monolithic dome!*



NaeKid said:


> Interesting ideas, but, I think that the design should move away from "traditional" shapes of straight walls and such and look like something similar to a traditional igloo with a dome'd entrance and dome'd roof. By going with something like that, tornado winds (and the related debris) will be able to bounce off of the shelter and there would be less chance of damage.
> 
> From that igloo shaped dome you could build a level (or two) below ground or use it as a gate-keeper to a secondary protected zone.


Oddly enough, you are not alone in this line of thought.

http://www.monolithic.com/stories/monolithic-dome-home-survives-missouri-tornado

http://www.monolithic.com/topics/benefits-survivability

http://www.monolithic.com/stories/bullet-test

Ya, they are all from the mfg site - but the Monolithic dome folks have been around long enough to _prove_ their claims based on real-life experiences - plural.

At 50USD/sq ft for the structure, they cost about the same as a mid to high-end stick built. With better R factor and security, they make sense in todays world.


----------

